
How to perform time travel (in theory) - noble_pleb
https://the-evolving-web.blogspot.com/2020/06/how-to-perform-time-travel-in-theory.html
======
Thin_icE
You can travel in time, but only forward, never backwards. And but just the
regular aging process we experience, the twins paradox states that if you
travel at speeds comparable to the shed of light, time will go slower for you,
in other words: everyone will age faster than you. In other words: you're
traveling forward in time.

